# NJBMWCCA Meeting at BMW NA on June 11th



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone else planning on going to the NJBMWCCA Meeting at BMW NA in Montvale, NJ on June 11th? Assuming the weather is good, I was thinking of going.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I assume cameras are verboten?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Doug, when are you coming to the other side of the pond ? 

Bummer we couldn't meet when you were here.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

alee said:


> Anyone else planning on going to the NJBMWCCA Meeting at BMW NA in Montvale, NJ on June 11th? Assuming the weather is good, I was thinking of going.


I might go.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Doug, when are you coming to the other side of the pond ?
> 
> Bummer we couldn't meet when you were here.


When sir are you coming to this side of the pond :dunno: The cake I baked for you 2 years ago is getting quite stale you know


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

you might see the "soon to be mine" E30 M3 there :eeps:


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

DougDogs said:


> you assume _wrong_  :thumbup:
> 
> with the amount of info they give out on all model lines, they are probably more worried about tape recorders


I do remember that they insisted that there be no photographs during their presentation, either.

However, there's a lot to see and photograph in the main lobby.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Hmm, might have to come up again this year and represent the Delaware Valley Chapter.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ausgang and I will be there.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

alee said:


> Anyone else planning on going to the NJBMWCCA Meeting at BMW NA in Montvale, NJ on June 11th? Assuming the weather is good, I was thinking of going.


I might - it depends how I'm feeling after a procedure on Thursday. I went last year and it was interesting, but I've pretty much decided my 2nd car will be a Porsche (perhaps a Targa) instead of a BMW (I had hight hopes for an M6, but based on the 645 coupe, well, sorry but no thanks). So I'm waffling for that reason, too.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

will someone ask them why the Z8 didn't come with an LSD even though it was advertised as such, and even appeared on the window sticker?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

alee said:


> Ausgang and I will be there.


Looks like I'm in.

Home is in the opposite direction, so I'm heading straight up from work. I'll be there early, If I'm lucky. Getting to the GSP takes me in all the directions I try to avoid at rush hour!

I'll assume Ausgang is the car? hehe bring an extra set of 68M's so we know it's you


----------

